
Why is Kik free AND ad-free? - JayInt
http://help.kik.com/customer/portal/articles/654821
======
Newky
Perhaps they are talking about the mobile application, but what is the section
on their home site named "Apps That Kik", that seems like an advertisement for
those applications.

Perhaps they are applications which their company also produce, so I could be
wrong.

~~~
rodion_89
That's just a discovery page for apps that use the Kik API.

